# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Great artists who have painted their dreams

## three and four

I was in a modern art museum the other day where some paintings really reminded me of some of my dreamscapes.   ::holyshit::   Quite impressive. I did some research and realized that quite a number of painters had indeed been inspired directly by their dreams.

So, here are a few links to some examples. Does anything look familiar to anyone?!  

Salvador Dali
http://surrealists.classifieds4u.co.uk/Dal...aligallery1.php

Yves Tanguy
http://surrealists.classifieds4u.co.uk/Tan...nguygallery.php

http://www.artsconnected.org/artsnetmn/inn...ner/tanguy.html

Max Ernst
http://surrealists.classifieds4u.co.uk/Ern...rnstgallery.php

Home page of above links:
http://surrealists.classifieds4u.co.uk/

----------


## OpheliaBlue

some of those landscapes by Yves Tanguy looked a bit like something I've dreamt before

man I wish I could paint, I've dreamt some really fascinating things

cool topic

----------


## Neruo

Wow, some of those shit looks deep. 

Yeah I wish I could paint too... or even draw...  ^__^ 

Does this painting really Look like that famous one, or Is the the really famous one? It looks slightly different from what I remember..

----------


## Gwendolyn

Salvidor Dali is one of my favorite artists. 

Check out this guy's prints: www.larrycarlson.com He's got some awesome dream-inspired  art. The videos are cool, also.

----------


## Tornado Joe

Ah yes, Dali. He is the artist that really inspired me throuought middle-school and high school and is quite possibly the main reason why I'm an artist today. I have a couple books on him and taped a special about him on PBS, but I'm really not that knowledgable about his life and career (I tend to not like studying other artists in fear that it will influence my own work).

I unfortunately don't have any new ones to add here - but look forward to hearing about other, more current artists who do this.

We got one of our own right here on DV --Howetzer's Art -- (sure he wouldn't mind me sharing  :wink2:  )

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Dali is about my favorite artist also. We've got the Dali Museum out here, in Saint Pete I think, but I haven't been there yet. I plan on it, though.
As soon as I get my lazy ass back in the mood to do some more drawing, I'm going to be basing a lot of my work off of dreams. Now that I have a dream journal I have a lot of ammunition to exploit, and since I got the USB pen/pad, it shouldn't take me nearly as long to complete works as it would if I was just PrismaColoring them.  ::wink::

----------


## wombing

> _Originally posted by Neruo_
> *Wow, some of those shit looks deep. 
> 
> Yeah I wish I could paint too... or even draw...  ^__^ 
> 
> Does this painting really Look like that famous one, or Is the the really famous one? It looks slightly different from what I remember..
> *



  check out the third page of that gallery (the one you posted is one the first page) ...i think that's the one you're thinking of...

----------


## A Lost Soul

I'm not a great artist, but I do sometimes paint my dreams. Imageshack is being retarded tonight, so pardon the slow deviantArt links.

Shinku no Tsuki
Faint Echoes

I love the Dali one with the melting clocks and stuff. It always made me think.

----------


## Gwendolyn

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *I'm not a great artist, but I do sometimes paint my dreams. Imageshack is being retarded tonight, so pardon the slow deviantArt links.
> 
> Shinku no Tsuki
> Faint Echoes
> 
> *



You did those? Damn....I am spellbound. You are so talented.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm confused...

Lost Soul, did you do those paintings? I'm guessing they've got some CGI in there (maybe the first?  ::shock:: ), cause that's all I ever see on Digital Blasphemy, right?

Anyway, my point is, how dare you call yourself anything less than a great artist, if those are really your works and I'm not just mistaken?

 :tongue2:

----------


## Howie

Thanks for ...well the online show... Three & four!   ::wink::  
The perplexing thing about this is aside from fundamentals of any genre of art, the rules do not exist, just as they do not in a dream.
What freedom this provides for an artist






> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Ah yes, Dali. He is the artist that really inspired me throuought middle-school and high school and is quite possibly the main reason why I'm an artist today. I have a couple books on him and taped a special about him on PBS, but I'm really not that knowledgable about his life and career (I tend to not like studying other artists in fear that it will influence my own work).
> 
> I unfortunately don't have any new ones to add here - but look forward to hearing about other, more current artists who do this.
> 
> We got one of our own right here on DV --Howetzer's Art -- (sure he wouldn't mind me sharing  )*



Well thanks Joe!   :smiley:  
right back at you >
http://members.aol.com/josesito/designer.html
Since I am fortunate enough to live close to T Joe, I have seen many of these in person.   ::lol::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

[quote]Since I am fortunate enough to live close to T Joe, I have seen many of these in person.
luckyyyyyyyyyy  ::madtongue::

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> luckyyyyyyyyyy*



Yes.. Fifty years from now, a  Dream Views member  will dig up the ancient post of > (who is the greatest person of all time?)
And many will claim Tornado Joe. The man, the artist, the guitar player, and last but not least ...the very GOOD wine maker. 
*And so too not sound to gay, Anna kournikova is hot!<_>   :tongue2:  
Her last name is on the google spell check for pete's sake.

----------


## A Lost Soul

Yes I did those. Thanks you guys. ^_^  I used references, but they were both sketched and painted in about a week. 

The second one (Faint Echoes) was done before I had decided how to sign my work, so it just has my name. Booooring.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> _Originally posted by Soul+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Soul)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Yes I did those. Thanks you guys. ^_^ I used references, but they were both sketched and painted in about a week. [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Ah, thanks for that, Howe, I was startin to get a stiffy!   ::chuckle::

----------


## InTheMoment

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> Ah, thanks for that, Howe, I was startin to get a stiffy! *



Watch it there Loverboy, or you'll be sleeping on the sofa tonight!   ::furious::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

not to worry James, I'm sure Joe and Howie's relationship is purely platonic

----------


## Mitzie

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *not to worry James, I'm sure Joe and Howie's relationship is purely platonic*



Yeah right. Really believe that do you? HA!

----------


## Howie

I believe that ITM now has a better avatar than yours Mitzie_31!   ::lol::

----------


## Burns

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *I'm not a great artist, but I do sometimes paint my dreams. Imageshack is being retarded tonight, so pardon the slow deviantArt links.
> 
> Shinku no Tsuki
> Faint Echoes
> 
> I love the Dali one with the melting clocks and stuff. It always made me think.*



LS, you're very talented! I wish I could do things like that. I like the Final Fantasy look of the first one.

----------

